# Serra Id



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just picked up this litle guy today, it's about 2in.
At first I thought Sanchezi but now I wanna be sure.
I don't see barrs but I see scutes for sure, but can't make out the pattern.
I was told sanchezi or rhom??? Thanks guys much appreciated.:nod:
View attachment 171113

View attachment 171114


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

It's a little young yet, could be either. Clearer pics would help alot!


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Im guessing you got that in big als? looks just like the species we got here in vancouver have one myself though we had one with visible scute and one without, im guessing compressus


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah the only real way for such a small fish is how the belly scutes are arranged:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=72870


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> yeah the only real way for such a small fish is how the belly scutes are arranged:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=72870


 Thank you for that link. I tried to take a good look at the pattern but it's so small
that my eyes go blurry. Guess I'll just have to wait and see. I'll post again once it's a lil bigger, But please any comments still welcome.
THANKS :nod:


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have no clue but I know that you have a nice little speciman there!! Good pick up Feefa...


----------

